# Montageständer



## Kelibo (28. Dezember 2011)

Hallöchen
Ich möchte mir einen Montageständer kaufen, habe aber nicht so sehr viel Kohle.
Mein Bike hat einen ziemlich fetten Rahmen, also große Haltekralle!
Hat da einer ein paar vorschläge was gut aber nicht so teuer ist?
Guten Rutsch an alle kelibo


----------



## --- (28. Dezember 2011)

Kelibo schrieb:


> Hallöchen
> 
> Mein Bike hat einen ziemlich fetten Rahmen, also große Haltekralle!



Hat dein Bike keine Sattelstütze?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hacky 2003 (28. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Kelibo
Ich habe meinen von Lidl für 25 und finde ihn ganz O.K. müsstest halt warten bis zum Frühjahr wann es ihn gibt weis ich leider nicht  ganz genau.Gibt hier irgend wo sogar einen eigen Tread darüber.
Gruß Hacky


----------



## Kelibo (28. Dezember 2011)

Doch klar, aber es gibt ja so viele Möglichkeiten, wo man drann fest macht, oder täusche ich mich da ?


----------



## Kelibo (28. Dezember 2011)

Ja hab ich auch schon gelesen, hab aber auch schon viel negatives darüber gehört, besonders was das Gleichgewicht angeht, wenn man mal wirklich was schwieriges schrauben will.


----------



## sharky (28. Dezember 2011)

definiere mal "nicht so teuer"

ich hab mich kÃ¼rzlich auch intensiver mit dem thema auseinander gesetzt. am ende kam ich zu der erkenntnis, dass es zwei arten montagestÃ¤nder gibt:
- park tool prs 3 os
- alle anderen

der park tool kostet ein vermÃ¶gen. erfÃ¼llt dafÃ¼r aber im grund alles, was man sich vorstellt. bombenstabil, super solide und man muss nirgendwo rumschrauben, um die kralle / klemmung auf jeden rohrdurchmesser einzustellen. hebel rum und gut. angesichts des preises fÃ¼r hobbyschrauber aber auÃerhalb jeder diskussion...

ich hab mich dann fÃ¼r den kettler profi entschieden. kostet 90â¬, hat ne stabile klemmung die den rahmen schont und ist verdrehsicher und schnell verstellt dank zahnscheibe an der achse. alle anderen in der preisliga sind deutlich klappriger, verdrehen sich bei sattelstÃ¼tzenklemmung oder sonstwas.


----------



## m2000 (28. Dezember 2011)

ähh sorry sharky aber an der Schraube drehen muss man auch beim Park Tool, geht allerdings mit zwei Fingern.
Ich arbeite derzeit hier auf La Gomera damit, und muss dir Recht geben, was Besseres gibt es nicht....

Der Feedback Sports Pro Elite Montageständer, kostet ungefähr die hälfte vom Park Tool und ist als mobile Version aus meiner Erfahrung das Non plus Ultra!


----------



## potsdamradler (28. Dezember 2011)

> Ich möchte mir einen Montageständer kaufen, habe aber nicht so sehr viel Kohle.


Hi, Finger weg von billigen Montageständern in Discountquali. Habe für ne alternative SH- Werkstatt einen gekauft, war nix.. Frag mal deinen Fahrradladen, ob der sowas in der Ecke rumzustehen hat: Messe- Ausstellungsständer http://www.ebay.de/itm/BIKE-TEC-Fah...703939?pt=Fahrrad_Zubehör&hash=item3a6d690b83

Richtig ,gut und platzsparend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Bin ja auch sparsam und nachhaltig- das geht !!! Meine Tschibo-  Plastikständerpumpe (ohne Mano), 9,99 DM, oder die Plastpedale vom "Tedi"  für 2 Euro mag ich sehr
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Dank guter Pflege und Wartung. Kommt aber natürlich immer auf den Einsatzzweck an... r

@Hacky,.. den meinte ich , aber 's war für 'ne offene Werkstatt- wo jeder dranne rumturnt. Ja die Dinger haben sich verkauft, wie warme Semmeln.. 

Jo, vorab einen Guten Rutsch [email protected], kann leider nicht meeehr trollen, da "meine"
5 GB aufgebraucht sind..


----------



## JanRickmeyer (28. Dezember 2011)

Kelibo schrieb:


> Doch klar, aber es gibt ja so viele Möglichkeiten, wo man drann fest macht, oder täusche ich mich da ?



Nein!!! man sollte immer an der Sattelstütze das Bike befestigen, um den Rahmen nicht zu schädigen, vor allem bei Carbon. Aber das geht bei allen Montageständern. Wichtig ist die Stabilität. Ich hab mittlerweile auf meinen Montageständer zwei fette Stahlplatten ( Gewichte aus nem ollen Rollcontainer)montiert, damit der nicht mehr nach vorn kippt. Weil grad mit ausgebauten Hinterrad kippt das Ding gern mal nach vorn.


----------



## lehar (29. Dezember 2011)

ich nutze schon ne weile den hier:

http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop...-fahrrad-montagestaender-pro-elite.html,a9640

für 222euronen habsch den bekommen, finde ihn preislich im limit und funktioniert ohne kompromisse, ich brauchte einen leichten auch für unterwegs und der schnell auf unterschiedliche durchmesser einzustellen ist (geht mit schnellverschluß schneller als alle die ich sonst aus werkstätten kenne)


----------



## JanRickmeyer (29. Dezember 2011)

lehar schrieb:


> ich nutze schon ne weile den hier:
> 
> http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop...-fahrrad-montagestaender-pro-elite.html,a9640
> 
> für 222euronen habsch den bekommen, finde ihn preislich im limit und funktioniert ohne kompromisse, ich brauchte einen leichten auch für unterwegs und der schnell auf unterschiedliche durchmesser einzustellen ist (geht mit schnellverschluß schneller als alle die ich sonst aus werkstätten kenne)



Der ist wirklich gut, den hat nen Kumpel auch. Meiner ist auch von Stadler: 
http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/minoura/minoura-montagestaender-w-3100-inkl-ablage.html,a13803

Aber wie gesagt mit der Stabilität gibts nen paar Probleme, grad wenn die Einstellfüße nicht richtig ausgerichtet sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mightyEx (29. Dezember 2011)

Unabhängig vom Montageständer (für den Heimgebrauch) würd ich auch an der Stütze klemmen und nicht am Rahmen. Hab damals einen Blackburn von meinem LBS für 50,- DM abgestaubt . Den hatten die wohl mal im Gebrauch, aber eher selten. Funzt perfekt für meine Zwecke.
Für einfache Arbeiten hab ich noch so einen Ausstellungs-Ständer für den Hinterbau.


----------



## Sardes (29. Dezember 2011)

Xtreme Montageständer S 1300 für 50 bei Rose... steht stabil, hält das fahrrad sicher an der sattelstütze und ist günstig.


----------



## sharky (29. Dezember 2011)

m2000 schrieb:


> ähh sorry sharky aber an der Schraube drehen muss man auch beim Park Tool, geht allerdings mit zwei Fingern.


 welche schraube meinst du? die, um ihn um den arm um die horizontale achse zu drehen? da ja. aber die kralle öffnet und schließt doch ohne weitere verstellerei?



den "feedback" von stadler, der verlinkt ist, finde ich überteuert. man bekommt baugleiche deutlich günstiger. das ist das eine. ob man daheim einen klappbaren braucht, muss jeder für sich entscheiden. was mir an dem garnicht gefällt, ist, dass die schiene, auf der der vordere klemmbackenteil läuft, sehr nah an den backen ist. kann beim klemmen durchaus mal im weg sein. mir gefällts nicht

der "extreme" von rose ist baugleich mit dem "bikeman" oder ähnlichen, die es auch bei H&S gibt. ich hatte den bikeman nun knapp 10 jahre im einsatz. vielleicht waren es auch nur acht. angesichts des preises top. aber der extreme hier hat im speziellen einen großen nachteil: 
die verbindung standfuß-rohr sieht aus wie bei mir damals am bikeman. das rohr, das nach oben vertikal aus dem fuß rausgeht, ist innen über ein guss-spreizteil geklemmt. da brechen irgendwann die spreizbacken ab. ich hab durch zufall von nem kumpel, dem der rest von seinem damals kaputt ging, einen standfuß bekommen, bei dem man das rohr in den fuß steckte. seitdem hält das teil. 
allen dieser modelle ist gemein, dass sie nicht sonderlich verdrehsicher um die horizontalachse sind. ein bike, an der sattelstütze geklemmt, dreht sich hier leider


----------



## RW_Eddy (29. Dezember 2011)

sharky schrieb:


> allen dieser modelle ist gemein, dass sie nicht sonderlich verdrehsicher um die horizontalachse sind. ein bike, an der sattelstütze geklemmt, dreht sich hier leider



Ich habe den Tacx Cyclepider Prof. T 3025
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/7394?xtor=AL-8-[1]-[Froogle]

Nach dem ich die Rohrverbindung mit syntace Montagepaste behandelt habe, ist das Teil 100%  zu empfehlen.
Damit absolut verdehsicher, ohne hohes Anzugsmoment der Schraube.

Das Teil ist sehr stabil und kippsicher. Bewegt sich auch nicht mit nem schweren Bike an der Sattelstütze, wenn das HR-Rad ausgebaut ist.

Wenn man 10 Stunden täglich damit arbeiten muß, dann natürlich mit Schnellverschluß und schwerer Metallplatte, wie der Parktool.


----------



## Kelibo (29. Dezember 2011)

Danke an Alle
werde mir das hilfsreichte raussuchen. 
Man was für eine Antwortwelle.
Allen einen guten rutsch und nette stunden auf euren Bikes in 2012


----------



## singsang (29. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe den XLC Montageständer, der lässt sich auch platzsparend zusammenklappen, ideal wenn man keinen Platz hat um den dauerhaft irgendwo stehen zu lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikelover (30. Dezember 2011)

> den "feedback" von stadler, der verlinkt ist, finde ich Ã¼berteuert. man  bekommt baugleiche deutlich gÃ¼nstiger. das ist das eine. ob man daheim  einen klappbaren braucht, muss jeder fÃ¼r sich entscheiden. was mir an  dem garnicht gefÃ¤llt, ist, dass die schiene, auf der der vordere  klemmbackenteil lÃ¤uft, sehr nah an den backen ist. kann beim klemmen  durchaus mal im weg sein. mir gefÃ¤llts nicht


Bei allem Respekt vor Sharkys (Federgabel-)Expertise, diese Kritik kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. 
Ich habe ebenfalls den *Feedback Sports Pro Elite* MontagestÃ¤nder und bin begeistert. Das Ding ist aus eloxiertem Alu und macht einen sehr edlen eindruck, die haptik ist sehr angenehm, die groÃen "Schnellspanner" super zu bedienen.
Ich gebe Sharky recht, dass sein stationÃ¤rer StÃ¤nder grundsÃ¤tzlich vorzuziehen ist, ich brauche aber einen mobilen faltbaren (was bei schÃ¶nen Wetter drausen auch sehr schÃ¶n ist).
An der Klemme hatte ich selbst bei KinderrÃ¤dern kein Problem, keine Ahnung was da stÃ¶ren soll.
Lediglich um die horizontale Achse zu stabilieren muss man fest anschrauben. Ich kÃ¶nnte mir vorstellen, dass es bei einem vollausgestatten 17 kg Trekkingbike irgendwann Problme gibt, bei unseren Bikes lÃ¤ufts super.


> finde ich Ã¼berteuert


stimmt. Das Teil gibts seit langem fÃ¼r 209,90 â¬ bei bike24.

Billige Konstruktionen wÃ¼rde ich ebenfalls meiden, dann lieber ohne MontagestÃ¤nder. MontagestÃ¤nder sind nicht notwendig, aber sehr komfortabel - Es geht also nur um Komfort und Luxus beim schrauben, billiger Luxus ist ein Paradoxon. 
*
*


----------



## sharky (31. Dezember 2011)

bikelover schrieb:


> Bei allem Respekt vor Sharkys (Federgabel-)Expertise, diese Kritik kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.


 irgendwie widerlegen tust sie aber auch nicht bzw. meinen kritikpunkten wird nicht wirklich widersprochen




bikelover schrieb:


> Ich habe ebenfalls den *Feedback Sports Pro Elite* Montageständer und bin begeistert. Das Ding ist aus eloxiertem Alu und macht einen sehr edlen eindruck, die haptik ist sehr angenehm, die großen "Schnellspanner" super zu bedienen.


 das hat ja keiner in abrede gestellt





bikelover schrieb:


> An der Klemme hatte ich selbst bei Kinderrädern kein Problem, keine Ahnung was da stören soll.


 mich stört, dass ich sehr direkt hinter / neben der klemme diese metall-laufschiene habe. wenn man den rahmen oder die sattelstütze mal dran haut, was beim reinwuchten unter ungünstigen bedingungen immer mal schnell passiert ist, hast ne schöne macke oder bei carbon das schlechte gewissen, ob es was abbekommen hat. das stört mich an der klemmung.


----------



## m2000 (31. Dezember 2011)

sharky schrieb:


> welche schraube meinst du? die, um ihn um den arm um die horizontale achse zu drehen? da ja. aber die kralle öffnet und schließt doch ohne weitere verstellerei?



Nöö da ist eine Sechskantstange, welche man mit zwei Fingern und ohne jeglichen Wiederstand dreht, um die Maulweite der Klemme anzupassen.





Quelle: Parktool.com

Hier sieht man sie direkt unter dem Klemmhebel.
einfacher geht es trotzdem kaum.


----------



## Al_Borland (31. Dezember 2011)

Geht schon, nur isses dann nicht so stabil. 
Mein Point-Billigständer (kam immerhin trotzdem um die 70 EUR) tut seit über 2 Jahren problemlos. Ich habe die Rändelmuttern gegen Hebelmuttern getauscht. Seit dem dreht sich da nichts mehr ohne mein Einverständnis.


----------



## potsdamradler (31. Dezember 2011)

Der Xtreme Montageständer soll ganz brauchbar sein, hat mir auch mal jemand erzählt und flüchtige googelei scheint das zu bestätigen. Also es muß nicht teuer sein.
Der hat übrigens den Schnellspanner an der Kralle 


Guten Rutsch euch Allen


----------



## Moga (31. Dezember 2011)

Hat irgentwer den Park Tool PCS-10?
http://www.hibike.de/artikel/92491490/Park Tool PCS-10.html
Würde mir gerne den kaufen, eber bin mir noch nicht so sicher.. 

Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## S.D. (1. Januar 2012)

sharky schrieb:


> welche schraube meinst du? die, um ihn um den arm um die horizontale achse zu drehen? da ja. aber die kralle öffnet und schließt doch ohne weitere verstellerei?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Welchen baugleichen Ständer gibt es denn.
Ich hab den "feedback Pro Ultralight" - eine nummer kleiner, mit etwas einfacheren Klemmung und bei den Dingern kostet alleine die Klemmung ein halbes Vermögen.
Hatte mir damals auch den Kettler bei meinem Kumpel angeschaut, aber gegen den Feedback ist das Ding nur ein Spielzeug. Klemmung und Standfestigkeit des Kettlers liegt meilenweit hinter dem feedback.
Den Pro Ultralight hatte ich mir damals im Netz für 150 Euro geholt.

Gruß


----------



## _markus (1. Januar 2012)

Sardes schrieb:


> Xtreme Montageständer S 1300 für 50 bei Rose... steht stabil, hält das fahrrad sicher an der sattelstütze und ist günstig.





Al_Borland schrieb:


> Geht schon, nur isses dann nicht so stabil.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die beiden oben genannten dürften der gleiche Montageständer sein, hab ebenfalls so einen. Wird von mir seit ~ 3 Jahren verwendet.

Was mir daran nicht gefällt:

- Auf/Abbau dauert relativ "lang", nachdem in der Wohnung nicht sonderlich viel Platz ist, steht der immer irgendwie im Weg rum
- Die Plastikfüße halten nicht besonders gut, ohne ist der Ständer ziemlich instabil, da muss man ein bischen basteln

Hab mir daher jetzt den hier geholt:



RW_Eddy schrieb:


> Ich habe den Tacx Cyclepider Prof. T 3025
> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/7394?xtor=AL-8-[1]-[Froogle]
> 
> Nach dem ich die Rohrverbindung mit syntace Montagepaste behandelt habe, ist das Teil 100%  zu empfehlen.
> ...




Kann dem Kommentar nur beipflichten. Steht wesentlich stabiler als der Point/Extreme (18 kg Rad  ist kein Problem), lässt sich ruck zuck Auf/Abbauen, Verstellmöglichkeiten sind einfacher zu bedienen.


----------



## lehar (2. Januar 2012)

die parktoolklemmung fand ich nicht sehr praktikabel, weil man die einstellung nur im unbelasteten zustand bedienen kann und die "überschnapp" hebelklemmung kurz vorm einrasten fester zudrückt als dann im eigentlichen haltezustand.
naja bei verschieden bikes im wechsel isses schöner mit dem Feedback Pro Elite gehts ratsch und festgedreht, d.h. klemmung/weitenregulierung macht man wenn das rad schon im halter ist


----------



## Wadenzwicker (3. Januar 2012)

Topeak Prepstand Elite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelibo (4. Januar 2012)

Wadenzwicker schrieb:


> Topeak Prepstand Elite




Äh ich glaub du was falsch verstanden. Ich bin kein Millionär und habe gesagt bitte nicht so teuer. Trotzdem Danke


----------



## maddy2 (4. Januar 2012)

Hi,

Ich habe den Tacx T3075. Der steht bombenfest und kostet ca. 70â¬.
http://tacx2009.ilink2.nl/producten/fietsgereedschappen/Montagestandaards/CycleMotion%20stand.dot
Einen Nachteil hat der...die Positionierung ist eingeschrÃ¤nkt

GrÃ¼Ãe
Maddy


----------



## Al_Borland (4. Januar 2012)

... und man muss ständig das Vorderrad rausnehmen. Bei MTBs mit Scheibenbremse sehr nervig.


----------



## Wadenzwicker (4. Januar 2012)

Kelibo schrieb:


> Äh ich glaub du was falsch verstanden. Ich bin kein Millionär und habe gesagt bitte nicht so teuer. Trotzdem Danke



Kaufst du billig, kaufst du 2 x. Trifft leider sehr häufig den Nagel auf den Kopf.


----------



## Matthias_M (4. Januar 2012)

ich hab son Ding names boss S3000 bei ebay für ca. 50 gekauft. Nix tolles aber ausreichend (zumindest für mich derzeit). Einige Teile habe ich allerdings nachgefeilt, damit die Schnellspanner ordentlich funktionieren. Die Aufnahme ist schwenkbar, was z.B beim Bremsenentlüften sehr vorteilhaft ist.


----------



## Moga (4. Januar 2012)

Ich hab mir jetzt den Park Tool PCS-10 gekauft. Mal sehn wie der ist.


----------



## jazznova (7. Januar 2012)

Moga schrieb:


> Ich hab mir jetzt den Park Tool PCS-10 gekauft. Mal sehn wie der ist.



hast Du beim HiBike gekauft?
Wenn ja hat er schon die neue Klemmung oder die wie beim HiBike auf der Seite?


----------



## Moga (7. Januar 2012)

Wo seh ich das welche Klemmung das ist? Aber da ist er auch noch nicht


----------



## jazznova (7. Januar 2012)

alt:





neu:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sauerlandradler (8. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

  ich will mir entweder den PCS  von Park Tool oder den oben erwähnten Tacx T3075 kaufen. 
  Letzter macht bei mir Sinn, weil ich eine Reverb-Variosattelstütze habe, an der ich nichts aufhängen kann. Diese beim Schrauben durch ne Alu-Stütze zu ersetzten macht keinen Sinn, weil dann der Sattel unmotiviert in der Gegend rum baumelt.
  Mein Rennrad ist komplett aus Carbon, also kann ich das auch nicht am Rahmen oder an der Syntacestütze befestigen. Mit dem Vorderrad ist natürlich doof, aber ich sehe keine andere Lösung. Weiß nur nicht ob die Teile so stabil sind. 
  Gibt es mehr Erfahrungen?

  Grüße,
  Jens


----------



## Sauerlandradler (8. Januar 2012)

mmm, ne, wollte mir den kaufen:
http://tacx2009.ilink2.nl/de/producten/fietsgereedschappen/Montagestandaards/Spider_team.dot
Bekommt man für ca. 110 Euronen


----------



## jazznova (8. Januar 2012)

Der Carbonstütze macht das recht wenig aus wenn Du dort klemmst....


----------



## Al_Borland (8. Januar 2012)

Ich klemme mein RR grundsätzlich an der P6 fest. Was anderes lassen die Rohrquerschnitte des Rahmens nicht zu. Da gibt's keine Probleme, so lange man nicht mit einer total verdreckten Klemme arbeitet und keine Innenlager verbaut. Meine P6 hat weder Kratzer noch Risse davongetragen.


----------



## flyingscot (8. Januar 2012)

Sattelstützen sind ja auch prinzipiell dafür da geklemmt zu werden...


----------



## flyingscot (8. Januar 2012)

jazznova schrieb:


> hast Du beim HiBike gekauft?
> Wenn ja hat er schon die neue Klemmung oder die wie beim HiBike auf der Seite?



Ich hatte auch den PCS-10 im Auge, aber wo gibt es den denn mit neuer Klemmung? Alle Bilder zeigen immer nur die alte Version...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yamtchu (8. Januar 2012)

Ich habe seit diesem Jahr auch den hier
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/xtreme-montagestaender-s-1300---unser-bestseller--/aid:22588
für den Preis TOP. Meiner bleibt aber immer an der selben stelle stehen weshalb mir das auseinanderbauen nicht so wichtig erschien.
Ich habe, seit das Ding hier ist, zwei Bikes darin aufgebaut ohne Probleme!

MfG


----------



## flyingscot (10. Januar 2012)

Nochmal zum Park Tool PCS-10: Laut Auskunft von Hibike haben die Montageständer bereits die neue Klemmung, deren Produktfoto ist veraltet.

Ich habe ihn jetzt auch bestellt und werde dann endlich meinen vergurkten "Veloman BikeTrim" entsorgen können.


----------



## Moga (10. Januar 2012)

Lieferzeit bei HiBike ist ja leider länger als 2 Wochen, so ganz aufeinmal


----------



## flyingscot (10. Januar 2012)

bei mir stand und steht immer noch 6-8 Tage.


----------



## Moga (10. Januar 2012)

Das ist aber vor knapp einer stunde noch anders gewesen


----------



## Enginejunk (11. Januar 2012)

ich habe den von penny und darüber schon mal einen fred gemacht: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=536841&highlight=montagest%E4nder+penny


dieses angebot gabs auch bei ali, lidl, norma und co... 

ich kann den nur empfehlen obwohl ich etwas modifizieren musste damit auch schwere bikes (mein kona z.b.) sich in jedem winkel stabil feststellen lassen bin ich immernoch hochzufriden damit. 


habe aktuell mein hardtail an dem rahmen ausnander genommen ohne wackeln oder sonstiges... 

wie gesagt, für gelegenheitsschrauber is das teil top, und kleinere schwachstellen sollte man leicht beheben können wenn man nicht grad 2 linke hänke hände hat und davon sind alles daumen. die angebote gibts immer mal wieder und für 25euro, pff,  was macht man da falsch?


----------



## DerUnbeugsame (16. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

mich hat man hier

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9109706

freundlicherweise nach hier verwiesen.

Ich habe jetzt folgende Ständer in die engere Wahl genommen:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k472/a1206/bike-star-montagestaender.html

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B005CUAFZI"]EUFAB 16414 Fahrradständer "Profi" mit Stativ: Amazon.de: Auto[/ame]

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/xtreme-montagestaender-s-3000/aid:23228

http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradzu.../209.html?_cid=1_3_1_6504_6512_6515_209_&c=18

http://www.karstadt.de/Point/Montag...&ln=2&un=1&bst=520&abt=0&pt=43&partner=komdat

Welchen davon würdet ihr warum am ehesten nehmen?

Grüße

DU


----------



## Moga (19. Januar 2012)

Sooooo 

Mein Park Tool PCS-10 ist heute angekommen. Es ist die neue Version(mit der blauen Klemme). Stabilität ist super. Funktion und Qualität sind auch sehr gut. Ich bin also voll zufrieden. Für das geld kann man nicht meckern. Würde ihn jederzeit wieder nehmen.


----------



## Scholzi (20. Januar 2012)

bikelover schrieb:


> Bei allem Respekt vor Sharkys (Federgabel-)Expertise, diese Kritik kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.
> Ich habe ebenfalls den *Feedback Sports Pro Elite* Montageständer und bin begeistert. Das Ding ist aus eloxiertem Alu und macht einen sehr edlen eindruck, die haptik ist sehr angenehm, die großen "Schnellspanner" super zu bedienen.
> Ich gebe Sharky recht, dass sein stationärer Ständer grundsätzlich vorzuziehen ist, ich brauche aber einen mobilen faltbaren (was bei schönen Wetter drausen auch sehr schön ist).
> An der Klemme hatte ich selbst bei Kinderrädern kein Problem, keine Ahnung was da stören soll.
> ...


 
Genau so ist es.....und zur Zeit bei bike-components.de für 195.-


----------



## Mountain77 (7. Februar 2012)

Ich habe heute von Bike24 den Feedback Sports Pro Elite bekommen. Ich bin schwer begeistert! Erster Eindruck, einfache Handhabung, leicht und stabil, sieht sehr wertig aus.
Das Geld ist gut angelegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## osbow (7. Februar 2012)

Ich habe seit einer Woche den EUFAB Montageständer.

Für 37 Euro wirklich super Teil. Einfach in der Handhabung und sehr wertig. 

http://www.amazon.de/EUFAB-16414-Fa...AFZI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1328643240&sr=8-1


----------



## Al_Borland (7. Februar 2012)

Das ist so rein von der Optik her betrachtet genau der, den es Ende letzten Jahres bei Lidl gab.


----------



## mi2 (8. Februar 2012)

den hab ich auch .25 euro bei penny


----------



## Al_Borland (8. Februar 2012)

Oder war's Penny...?


----------



## osbow (8. Februar 2012)

Oder nun 25 Euro bei Penny oder 37 bei Amazon. Für den Preis ist die Leistung top.


----------



## ]:-> (23. Februar 2012)

Bin auch auf der Suche nach einem Montageständer.
Es stehen PCS-10 gegen Pro Elite. Keine Ahnung was man da jetzt nimmt.

Wie stabil steht der Parktool denn, wenn man das Bike mal aus der normalen Montagelage rausnimmt und das Rad daran dreht (VR nach oben oder so). Bleibt der da stabil?
Wie kompakt lassen sich die beiden zusammenlegen?

Was können denn die Nutzer berichten?


----------



## Alias (24. April 2012)

Hi,

da ich selbst auf der Sucher nach einem Montageständer oder Klemmung ohne Ständer bin
folgendes nur zur Info.

Ich habe mir den Park Tool PCS-10 Montageständer aktuell, also heute, bei Amazon
für EUR 124,07 bestellt.

Das Bild ist noch mit alter Klemmung. Mal schauen was geliefert wird. 
Rückgabe ist bei Amazon ja problemlos möglich.

Grüße
Alias


----------



## jazznova (24. April 2012)

Der Preis ist gut, halt uns mal auf dem laufenden bzgl. der Klemme


----------



## Alias (27. April 2012)

Servus

Der Preis WAR gut und die Klemme ist vom neuen Modell.
Nun ist er überhaupt nicht mehr von Amazon direkt lieferbar.

Aktuell niedrigster von mir gefundener Preis 152,61 inkl. Porto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nachaz (27. April 2012)

â¬ 10,-:


----------



## scratch_a (22. Mai 2012)

Alias schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> Der Preis WAR gut und die Klemme ist vom neuen Modell.
> Nun ist er Ã¼berhaupt nicht mehr von Amazon direkt lieferbar.
> ...




Also heute ist der Park Tool PCS-10 MontagestÃ¤nder fÃ¼r 124,65â¬ drin...sollte man diesen fÃ¼r den Preis nehmen, wenn man auf der Suche nach einem ist?


----------



## Twenty-Six (26. Mai 2012)

Will mir auch einen neuen Montageständer zulegen.

Ich schwanke zwischen Park Tool PCS-10 und Feedback Pro Elite.
Ich tendiere aufgrund des Preises zum Park Tool.

Da ich den Ständer aber nach dem Schrauben wegräumen muss (Befehl von der Chefin^^) meine Frage an die PCS-10 Besitzer:
Ist der schnell auseinandergenommen bzw. zusammengebaut und kann man den praktisch in die Ecke stellen (z.B. nur schnell die Füße abschrauben)?


----------



## Moga (28. Mai 2012)

Den kann man zusammenklappen. Dann ist er relativ platzsparend. Lange dauern tuts auch nicht.


----------



## scratch_a (30. Mai 2012)

Ich hab mir jetzt trotzdem den Feedback Pro Elite gekauft...mal schaun, wann der ankommt und wie der taugt.


----------



## indy68 (6. Juni 2012)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Ich hab mir jetzt trotzdem den Feedback Pro Elite gekauft...mal schaun, wann der ankommt und wie der taugt.



und hast ihn schon bekommen? was hast nun bezahlt und lohnt es sich?

Gruß
Indy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (6. Juni 2012)

Ja, hab ihn schon bekommen. Habe dafÃ¼r 195â¬ bezahlt und bin der Meinung, dass er schon das Geld wert ist.
Ich finde, der StÃ¤nder ist super verarbeitet, hat eine hohe QualitÃ¤t und lÃ¤sst sich sehr einfach bedienen (auch zusammenklappen). Also ich habe den Kauf bisher nicht bereut.
Nachteil davon ist, dass ich das letzte Wochenende viel mehr am Rad geschraubt habe als ich damit gefahren bin .


----------



## Pununu (7. Juni 2012)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Ja, hab ihn schon bekommen. Habe dafür 195 bezahlt und bin der Meinung, dass er schon das Geld wert ist.
> Ich finde, der Ständer ist super verarbeitet, hat eine hohe Qualität und lässt sich sehr einfach bedienen (auch zusammenklappen). Also ich habe den Kauf bisher nicht bereut.
> Nachteil davon ist, dass ich das letzte Wochenende viel mehr am Rad geschraubt habe als ich damit gefahren bin .




Hallo,

ich suche auch gerade nach einem Montageständer für bis zu 200. Den PCS-10 gibt es bei Amazon wieder/noch für 125. Was hat dich denn letztlich zum Kauf des Feedback Pro Elite bewegt?


----------



## scratch_a (7. Juni 2012)

Nuja, zum einen natürlich die Forenbeiträge.
Laut diversen Beschreibungen sind wohl die Dreibeinständer etwas stabiler.
Desweiteren ist die Klemmung beim Feedback wohl doch etwas besser.
Auch mit entscheidend war für mich die Arbeitshöhe. Weil ich momentan mit Rückenschmerzen zu kämpfen habe, wollte ich einen Montageständer mit einer relativ hohen Arbeitshöhe.
Ich weiß auch nicht genau, wie gut sich der PCS-10 zusammenklappen lässt. Vom Feedback war mir das eigentlich gleich klar, wie er zusammengefaltet wird. Ich muss den Ständer immer zusammenbauen und wegräumen, weswegen mir das geringere Gewicht auch wichtig war.

Da ich mich auch nur an den Beiträgen, Daten und Bildern orientieren konnte, war auch das Bauchgefühl entscheidend. Der Feedback machte mir vom Bild her den besseren Eindruck.
Ob er den Mehrpreis gegenüber den PCS-10 wert ist, kann ich leider nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Pununu (7. Juni 2012)

Alias schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Ich habe mir den Park Tool PCS-10 Montageständer aktuell, also heute, bei Amazon
> für EUR 124,07 bestellt.[...]
> ...



hast du deinen Park Tools mittlerweile erhalten? und wenn ja, hast du ihn schon ausgiebig getestet, von wegen bike senkrecht stellen und so? würd mich mal interssieren  ne Lenkerfixierung ist da mit drin, oder?




Twenty-Six schrieb:


> Will mir auch einen neuen Montageständer zulegen.
> 
> Ich schwanke zwischen Park Tool PCS-10 und Feedback Pro Elite.
> Ich tendiere aufgrund des Preises zum Park Tool.[...]?



eigentlich dich gleiche Frage wie bei Alias  hast du dich schon für einen entschieden? Und wenn ja, Warum?



scratch_a schrieb:


> Nuja, zum einen natürlich die Forenbeiträge.
> Laut diversen Beschreibungen sind wohl die Dreibeinständer etwas stabiler.
> Desweiteren ist die Klemmung beim Feedback wohl doch etwas besser.
> Auch mit entscheidend war für mich die Arbeitshöhe. Weil ich momentan mit Rückenschmerzen zu kämpfen habe, wollte ich einen Montageständer mit einer relativ hohen Arbeitshöhe.
> ...



hey, Danke für die ausführliche Antwort. Der Gedanke, dass die Dreibeiner  stabiler stehen, ist mir auch schon gekommen. Nur Irgendwie stand/steht der Park Tools anscheinend trotzdem hoch im Kurs, bzw Park Tools bietet glaube ich gar keine Dreibein-Modelle an. Ich hatte vermutet, dass der PCS-10 vielleicht irgendeinen besonders tollen Stand hat.

Hattest du dir im Vorfeld den Tacx Montageständer Cyclespider Prof T3025 angesehen? Auch ein Dreibein. Den hatte ich zunächst im Auge. Gab es da ein entscheidendes Ausschlusskriterium?

schönen Gruß
Chris


----------



## scratch_a (8. Juni 2012)

Ja, am Schluss waren noch der Tacx 3025 und der Feedback Elite im Rennen .
Der Tacx schied dann letztendlich aus, weil er erstens schwerer ist, alle Klemmteile/Spanner anscheinend aus Kunststoff sind (vorallem der "Drehknopf" an der Klemme kommt mir auf den Bildern mit dem Kunststoff schon etwas anfällig vor) und die Tragkraft ist geringer.
Vor einigen Wochen habe ich von Tacx einen Drehmomentschlüssel gekauft und so wirklich überzeugt bin ich davon nicht. Deswegen wollte ich dieses mal auf die sichere Seite gehen .


----------



## Christian-Karl (10. Juni 2012)

ich schwanke zwischen pro elite und parktool pcs 4, wobei welchen psc4? Ist mein erster und soll an der Sattelstütze klemmen für Hardtail bis Downhillbikes und Rennrad. Sowas soll dann schon ein Jahrzehnt daheim stehen. Der Pro Elite dürfte mal krin Fehlkauf sein. Platz ist daheim genug.


----------



## Pununu (10. Juni 2012)

also ich habe mich jetzt auch für den feedback entschieden. Falls ich den Kauf bereuen sollte, schreib ich nochmal was. wenn nich, bin ich wunschlos glücklich 

Chris


----------



## Markus K (13. Juni 2012)

Ich habe mir für 38 den hier gekauft: http://www.laufrad.net/products/Wer...ntagestaender-Reparaturstaender-4-Fuesse.html

Nachteile:
- Die Standfüße sind wackelig. Umfallen kann er aber nicht.
- Eine Schraube muss man bei jedem Aufbau sehr fest drehen, damit das Rad mit dem Vorderrad nicht nach unten kippt.
- Die Halteklaue ist sehr schlecht. Sie hat zwar einen Schnellspanner, den muss man aber jedes Mal zum Schließen erst reindrehen bevor man den Hebel umlegen kann (ähnlich wie bei der Laufradnabe). Beim Öffnen umgekehrt. D.h. man muss das Fahrrad für etliche Sekunden mit einer Hand in der Luft halten und mit der anderen Hand schrauben.


----------



## Al_Borland (13. Juni 2012)

An dem Teil würden mich vor allem die Beine stören. Da kann man doch kaum ums Bike rumlaufen, ohne jedes Mal einen Zeh zu verlieren... 

Die Schraube, die zu schwach ist, kannst du gegen sowas hier tauschen. Damit habe ich meinen Point-Ständer auch nachgerüstet. Prima Sache.


----------



## Twenty-Six (13. Juni 2012)

Pununu schrieb:


> eigentlich dich gleiche Frage wie bei Alias  hast du dich schon für einen entschieden? Und wenn ja, Warum?
> 
> Chris


Habe mich noch nicht entschieden. Der Park Tool kostet im Moment bei Amazon wieder mehr (letzter Stand 175 ) und da mein "Bastelprojekt" eh erstmal stillsteht warte ich noch ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elbe1 (14. Juni 2012)

Ich habe mir im letzten Jahr den Pro Ultralight Montageständer von Feedback Sports gekauft und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Der Ständer ist sehr hochwertig verarbeitet und das Schrauben am Rad macht damit sehr viel Spaß. 

Im Gegensatz zum teureren Pro Elite (war mir zu teuer und ich habe keinen erheblichen Mehrwert gesehen) hat der Ultralight eine andere Klemmung, eine niedrigere Arbeitshöhe und einen kleineren Standfussdurchmesser. Deshalb ist er auch rund 1 Kg leichter. Für meine Zwecke vollkommen ausreichend und sinnvoll, da ich ihn nach der MTB-Wartung wieder abbauen und wegstellen muss. Geht schnell, einfach und er nimmt dann zusammengeschoben kaum Platz ein.

Im Alpen-Bike-Urlaub hatte unser Hotel einen Park Tool PCS-10 Montageständer, den ich in 14 Tagen ab und zu mal benutzt habe. Er ist laut Internet rund 4 Kg schwerer als der Ultralight (also rund 3 kg mehr als der Pro Elite), aber nach meinem Empfinden auch noch mal eine Spur stabiler als der Ultralight. 

Trotz der nur zwei vorhandenen Standfüsse hatte der Ständer keinen Drang zum Kippen.

Die Alurohre vom Feedback haben im Gegensatz zu den Stahlrohren vom Park Tool etwas mehr flex. Wie der Vergleich zum Pro Elite ausfällt kann ich nicht beurteilen, sind aber vermutlich bei beiden Modellen die gleichen Alurohre, bloß länger (mehr Standfussdurchmesser, mehr Arbeitshöhe).

Wenn ich den Ständer nicht immer wegräumen müßte, würde ich mir wohl eher den Park Tool-Ständer kaufen. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob der Park Tool auch so einfach, schnell und klein zusammengepackt werden kann. Zumindest ist er schwerer.

Eine falsche Entscheidung trifft man aber bei keinem der Modelle. Da kriegt man schon was gutes für sein Geld und kauft nicht zweimal!

Ich hoffe, dass Ihr mit den Informationen etwas anfangen könnt und ich etwas zu Eurer Entscheidungsfindung beitragen kann.

Elbe1


----------



## Twenty-Six (14. Juni 2012)

Zum Thema PCS-10 zusammenklappen gibt es ein Video von Park Tool selbst:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cg6e21cSm_A&feature=plcp"]PCS-10 Home Mechanic Repair Stand      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Elbe1 (14. Juni 2012)

Sehr gute Produktpräsentation!

Würde gern auch mal sehen, ob der Ständer auch schnell wieder abgebaut werden kann. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass dies ein bisschen fummeliger ist mit den kleiner ?Kugelschnapp-Arretierungen? an den Standbeinen.

Das geht bei meinem Feedback Sports Ultralight (auch Pro Elite) vermutlich schneller. Einfach die Beine wieder am Standrohr hochschieben und fertig ist der Lack! Zum "immer wieder abbauen müssen" sicherlich bessser, aber wenn ich den Montageständer aufgebaut irgendwo stehen lassen könnte, dann würde ich mir an Eurer Stelle den Park-Tool holen.

Meine Erfahrung im Urlaubshotel war sehr gut damit, das Teil stand fett auf'm Boden und sah massiv aus. Wiegt ja auch mehr...und das Standrohr vom Park-Tool hatte weniger Flex als vom Feedback-Sports (da Stahlrohr statt Alurohr).

Elbe1


----------



## BigJohn (22. Juni 2012)

NÃ¤chste Woche gibts bei Lidl einen MontagestÃ¤nder fÃ¼r 25â¬


----------



## admnino (22. Juni 2012)

Welcher LIdl? Kann beim Süd nichts finden.


----------



## Henkkaas (24. Juni 2012)

Lidl  Süd oder Nord ist doch alles gleich oder? 

War Aldi nicht Süd und Nord? 

Was haltet Ihr von dem Lidl-Ständer- Wollte mir den vielleicht holen.

Gruß

Marek


----------



## mightyEx (24. Juni 2012)

Da gibt's 2 Montageständer - einmal Crivit und einmal Powerfix (beides Eigenmarken). Den Powerfix gibt's online, den Crivit in den Filialen. Beide kosten das gleiche. Beim Powerfix kommen natürlich noch Versandkosten in Höhe von 3,95 dazu.


----------



## admnino (24. Juni 2012)

Vonwegen Lidelständer.
Also ich habe Online geschaut und den Prospekt geholt, nichts gefunden.


----------



## Henkkaas (24. Juni 2012)

admnino schrieb:


> Vonwegen Lidelständer.
> Also ich habe Online geschaut und den Prospekt geholt, nichts gefunden.



http://www.lidl.de/de/Auf-Tour-ab-02-07


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## admnino (24. Juni 2012)

Schade, ausverkauft. 
Für den Preis häät ich den gleich genommen.


----------



## Al_Borland (24. Juni 2012)

Wie - ausverkauft? Den gibt's doch erst ab nächsten Montag (02.07.)...


----------



## mightyEx (25. Juni 2012)

Wie schon erwähnt - einen bekommt man *nur* online und den anderen *nur* in der Filiale. Ausverkauft ist da nix.


----------



## murmelchen (29. Juni 2012)

Den Montageständer vom Lidl hab ich jetzt mal bestellt...mal schaun
Werde dann berichten


----------



## Snowman_NA (29. Juni 2012)

hab ihn auch bestellt.
für den preis musste ich den mal ausprobieren. 
wenn ich zu der erkenntnis komme, dass er nix taugt, kann ich immer noch was teureres holen...


----------



## Sera (29. Juni 2012)

mightyEx schrieb:


> Wie schon erwähnt - einen bekommt man *nur* online und den anderen *nur* in der Filiale. Ausverkauft ist da nix.



Also ich sehe sowohl im Prospekt, als auch auf der Homepage nur den von Powerfix. Hast du mal einen Link zu dem anderen Montageständer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snowman_NA (29. Juni 2012)

Sera schrieb:


> Also ich sehe sowohl im Prospekt, als auch auf der Homepage nur den von Powerfix. Hast du mal einen Link zu dem anderen Montageständer?



http://www.lidl.de/de/Fahrradanhaenger-staender/POWERFIX-Fahrrad-Montagestaender

http://www.lidl.de/de/Fahrradanhaenger-staender/CRIVIT-Fahrrad-Montagestaender

ehrlich gesagt weiß ich aber nicht, worin die sich unterscheiden...


----------



## admnino (29. Juni 2012)

Vohreher gabs da noch nen anderen mit ner schraube als klemmung.
Der war aber ausverkauft.
Montag Morgen stehe ich am LIdl


----------



## Sera (29. Juni 2012)

Snowman_NA schrieb:


> http://www.lidl.de/de/Fahrradanhaenger-staender/POWERFIX-Fahrrad-Montagestaender
> 
> http://www.lidl.de/de/Fahrradanhaenger-staender/CRIVIT-Fahrrad-Montagestaender
> 
> ehrlich gesagt weiß ich aber nicht, worin die sich unterscheiden...



Danke. Das



> Fehler
> Dieses Produkt ist in Ihrer Region nicht verfügbar


scheint der Grund zu sein, warum ich nur den einen gefunden habe.
Der Powerfix hat scheinbar einen Schnellspanner und der Crivit eine Schraube zum schließen der Haltebacken.


----------



## murmelchen (29. Juni 2012)

ich hab den mit dem Schnellspanner bestellt, den anderen gibt es bei mir in der Region nicht


----------



## DerUnbeugsame (29. Juni 2012)

Den mit dem (blauen) Schnellspanner gabs dieses Jahr im Penny. Genau denselben, nur mit rotem Schnellspanner!

Den hab ich mir dort für 24,95  gekauft. Super Teil! Schon ein paar Mal benötigt und hält Bombe und steht fest!


----------



## BigJohn (29. Juni 2012)

Ich hab ihn mir auch bestellt. Obwohl er angeblich ab Montag lieferbar ist, hat ihn jetzt schon die Post in den Fingern. Also wer keine Lust/Zeit hat sich um 8 vor den Lidl zu stellen, einfach bestellen. Die 4â¬ machens auch net aus.


----------



## Laphroaig10 (29. Juni 2012)

zumindest letztes Jahr hatten die in den Filialen mehr als genug von den Ständern
ich hab meinen abends gekauft, da waren noch >5 Stück da


----------



## BigJohn (30. Juni 2012)

Hab meinen heut schin bekommen. Macht bis auf die Haltestange für den Lenker nen guten Eindruck.


----------



## Wolfplayer (30. Juni 2012)

meiner kam auch heute...die Klemmklaue koennte etwas groesser sein, da mein Izimu leicht eckige Form am Oberrohr hat.
aber sonst top Note fuer den Staender super stabil, Bauteile fuehlen sich hochwertig an, die Schnellspanner sind klasse und das alles fuer 25Euro 

*absolut empfehlenswert*


----------



## Rhocco (30. Juni 2012)

Den Ständer habe ich auch schon im Visier. Stehe also am Montag beim Lidl um die Ecke ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sera (30. Juni 2012)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> die Klemmklaue koennte etwas groesser sein, da mein Izimu leicht eckige Form am Oberrohr hat.



Würde dir empfehlen das Rad an der Sattelstütze einzuklemmen, Oberrohre mögen das nicht so sehr.


----------



## Wolfplayer (30. Juni 2012)

geht nicht da KS Dropzone


----------



## Al_Borland (30. Juni 2012)

Ziehst sie halt so weit raus, dass die Klaue am unteren Teil der Stütze greifen kann.


----------



## tibo13 (30. Juni 2012)

Hab meinen heute auch bekommen. FÃ¼r 25â¬ macht man da auf keinen Fall was falsch. Bin von der Verarbeitung und Funnktion angenehem Ã¼berrascht. Und endlich hab ich auch ein MontagestÃ¤nder, den ich auch mal fix zusammenklappen kann. Die Haltestange fÃ¼r den Lenker scheint zwar etwas fummelig (nocht nicht getestet) aber schÃ¶n, dass so ein Gimmick Ã¼berhaupt dabei ist. Anfang nÃ¤chster Woche sollten noch neue BremsbelÃ¤ge, Scheiben und Adapter kommen, dann wird erstmal ausgiebig mit Hilfe des neuen MontagestÃ¤nders geschraubt.


----------



## Sera (30. Juni 2012)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> geht nicht da KS Dropzone



Für diesen Fall habe ich eine alte Sattelstütze. Aber tu, was du nicht lassen kannst


----------



## Wolfplayer (30. Juni 2012)

Sera schrieb:


> Für diesen Fall habe ich eine alte Sattelstütze. Aber tu, was du nicht lassen kannst


sorry aber Du hast kein Plan worueber Du redest 

also ein DH'ler bekommt Steinschlaege ab, der Rahmen verwindet sich bei Drops oder beim pedalieren, dann sollte er eine sanfte Umarmung einer Montagestaender Kunststoff Klemmbacke wohl locker aushalten 
bringe ja schliesslich keiner Kraft dort an als wuerde ich Ihn wie im Schraubstock klemmen  
selbst die Hersteller werben mit Fotos wo das Rad am Oberrohr gehalten ist.


----------



## aibeekey (30. Juni 2012)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> sorry aber Du hast kein Plan worueber Du redest
> 
> also ein DH'ler bekommt Steinschlaege ab, der Rahmen verwindet sich bei Drops oder beim pedalieren, dann sollte er eine sanfte Umarmung einer Montagestaender Kunststoff Klemmbacke wohl locker aushalten
> bringe ja schliesslich keiner Kraft dort an als wuerde ich Ihn wie im Schraubstock klemmen
> selbst die Hersteller werben mit Fotos wo das Rad am Oberrohr gehalten ist.



wer mit plan verbaut ne teleskopstütze an nem downhiller?! 

außerdem sind das mittlerweile auch oft genug coladosen, man muss es ja nicht drauf ankommen lassen. ne sattelstütze hat man doch eh irgendwo in der restekiste


----------



## Wolfplayer (1. Juli 2012)

weil der Downhiller so leicht und gut ist, das man Freeride Touren mit faehrt 
und die Dropzone ist Remote damit sie ihren Zweck voll erfuellt
und damit Ihr noch weiter spammen koennt...ich habe sogar eine HS verbaut


----------



## Sera (1. Juli 2012)

Wie gesagt: tu, was du nicht lassen kannst. ICH würde es nicht machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (1. Juli 2012)

@Wolfplayer: Führ dir nur mal vor Augen, dass das Rad nie komplett in Waage gebracht werden kann, wenn es in der Kralle eingespannt ist. Und du hast auf der Länge des Rohres (in dem Fall Oberrohr) nur die effektive Breite der Kralle als Klemmfläche. Da gibt's eine nicht unerhebliche Kerbwirkung auf das unter 1mm starke Blechrohr des Rahmens. Hinzu kommt noch, dass die Klemmfläche der Kralle nicht rund ist, sondern eckig. Die Klemmung verteilt sich also auf genau vier Linien am Oberrohr.


----------



## mightyEx (1. Juli 2012)

Ich klemme auch nur an der Stütze. Möchte keine hässlichen Dellen (zumindest nicht durch nen Montageständer).


----------



## Snowman_NA (2. Juli 2012)

so...hab den ständer gestern auch mal aufgebaut.
kann mich den vorherigen meinungen nur anschließen.
-> für den preis echt top und macht einen stabilen eindruck
-> die lenkerfixierung ist sehr fummelig (aber ich denk mal, das gibt sich, wenn sich die löcher von den bändern geweitet haben...)

ich werde auch nur an der sattelstütze klemmen.
aber das bike kippt dann nach vorne ab, weil die verschraubung, mit der die halteklaue am montageständer fixiert wird, nicht genug kraft ausübt, um das ungleich verteilte gewicht zu halten.

das ist aber normal...nehme ich an, oder?


----------



## Sera (2. Juli 2012)

Bei diesem Modell scheinbar ja. Hatte mir letztens mal einen von einem Freund geliehen. Das war ein Modell von Kettler. Der Hatte zum Verstellen dort zwei so ineinandergreifende gezackte Scheiben, die dann per Schnellspanner aufeinander gedrückt wurden. So konnte man die Position gut einstellen. Allerdings war der Rest des Montageständers eher kippelig. 
Für den Preis von 25 Euro finde ich den jedoch vollkommen ok. Wird mir vermutlich reichen.


----------



## Al_Borland (2. Juli 2012)

Letztes Jahr gabs genau dieses Problem auch. Da haben einige sich damit beholfen, eine Schraube durch die Klemmschelle der Klaue und durch das Rohr zu jagen. Dann ist man aber auf eine Position festgelegt.


----------



## MarcoFibr (2. Juli 2012)

Oder man kauft einen guten Montageständer. Lidl-Teil hat gerade 10 Monate März funkioniert.
Hab mit jetzt einen ParkTool PCS-10 (glaube ich) geholt.
Da sind einige Lichtjahre an Qualität und Verarbeitung dazwischen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snowman_NA (2. Juli 2012)

Sera schrieb:
			
		

> Bei diesem Modell scheinbar ja. Hatte mir letztens mal einen von einem  Freund geliehen. Das war ein Modell von Kettler. Der Hatte zum  Verstellen dort zwei so ineinandergreifende gezackte Scheiben, die dann  per Schnellspanner aufeinander gedrückt wurden. So konnte man die  Position gut einstellen. Allerdings war der Rest des Montageständers  eher kippelig.
> Für den Preis von 25 Euro finde ich den jedoch vollkommen ok. Wird mir vermutlich reichen.



hmm...den kettler hatte ich auch im auge. den hätte ich wohl auch bestellt, wenn ich nicht zufällig bei lidl-online den für 25 euro gesehen hätte. und der preis ist vollkommen in ordnung.



Al_Borland schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr gabs genau dieses Problem auch. Da haben einige sich damit beholfen, eine Schraube durch die Klemmschelle der Klaue und durch das Rohr zu jagen. Dann ist man aber auf eine Position festgelegt.



das wäre natürlich eine idee...man könnte ja auch 2 oder 3 löcher in das rohr von der halteklaue machen und nur eins durch die klemmschelle...und dann mit einem steckbolzen mit sicherungsstift anstatt einer schraube arbeiten...so könnte man dann 2-3 positionen wählen...
mal gucken...im winter ist bestimmt zeit für tuning á la tim taylor.


----------



## MarcoFibr (2. Juli 2012)

Oder man kauft einen guten Montageständer. Die 25  kann man auch in den Müll werfen.


----------



## Snowman_NA (2. Juli 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Oder man kauft einen guten Montageständer. Die 25  kann man auch in den Müll werfen.



ist ein experiment...wenn er hops geht, kommt wahrscheinlich ein park tool oder einer von fedback sports...


----------



## Al_Borland (2. Juli 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Oder man kauft einen guten Montageständer. Die 25  kann man auch in den Müll werfen.


Ich denke, sie haben's schon beim ersten Mal kapiert.


----------



## [email protected] (2. Juli 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Oder man kauft einen guten MontagestÃ¤nder. Lidl-Teil hat gerade 10 Monate MÃ¤rz funkioniert.
> Hab mit jetzt einen ParkTool PCS-10 (glaube ich) geholt.
> Da sind einige Lichtjahre an QualitÃ¤t und Verarbeitung dazwischen.





MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Oder man kauft einen guten MontagestÃ¤nder. Die 25 â¬ kann man auch in den MÃ¼ll werfen.



Neidig, weil es bei anderen funktioniert und du es nicht hin gebracht hast, bzw. dein Teil zerstÃ¶rt hast? Oder warum schreibst du immer wieder das gleiche? 

PS: ich frag mich gerade, was "10 Monate MÃ¤rz" sind....hast du einen anderen Kalender, als die anderen? Oder meinst du, es hat 10x bis zum MÃ¤rz funktioniert - somit 10 Jahre fÃ¼r ein 25 Euro Teil sind ok....

PPS: Al war schneller.... Hab nicht gesehen, dass es noch eine weitere Seite gibt....mea culpa


----------



## admnino (2. Juli 2012)

Also ich war heute beim Lidel und hab nen Ständer bekommen.
Und das Teil sieht Amtlich aus.


----------



## Sera (2. Juli 2012)

admnino schrieb:


> Also ich war heute beim Lidel und hab nen Ständer bekommen.
> Und das Teil sieht Amtlich aus.



eventuell ein wenig unglücklich formuliert


----------



## MarcoFibr (2. Juli 2012)

März war einfach Quatsch. Trotzdem taugt das Teil nichts und will nur vor einen Fehlkauf warnen.


----------



## [email protected] (2. Juli 2012)

Sera schrieb:


> eventuell ein wenig unglücklich formuliert



..."ein wenig" ist gut....


----------



## [email protected] (2. Juli 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> März war einfach Quatsch. Trotzdem taugt das Teil nichts und will nur vor einen Fehlkauf warnen.



Auch beim 3. Mal wirds nicht besser.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (2. Juli 2012)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr gabs genau dieses Problem auch. Da haben einige sich damit beholfen, eine Schraube durch die Klemmschelle der Klaue und durch das Rohr zu jagen. Dann ist man aber auf eine Position festgelegt.



Hier die Klaue am Rohr festschrauben




und man kann hier trotzdem noch die Position der Klaue ändern 




Ich hab das nun mal gemacht und muß sagen,daß sich die Klaue doch ganz schön verwindet. Aber noch knirscht nichts.


----------



## fone (2. Juli 2012)

also um nen downhiller an der stütze waagrecht zu haltern reichts wohl nicht?
schade.


----------



## Cillit (2. Juli 2012)

Snowman_NA schrieb:


> so...hab den ständer gestern auch mal aufgebaut.
> aber das bike kippt dann nach vorne ab, weil die verschraubung, mit der die halteklaue am montageständer fixiert wird, nicht genug kraft ausübt, um das ungleich verteilte gewicht zu halten.
> 
> das ist aber normal...nehme ich an, oder?



Ist bei mir auch so , und bis jetzt auch das einzige Problem. Da fällt uns sicher noch etwas ein wie man das optimieren kann....



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (2. Juli 2012)

So schauts aus







Mach ich das Rad in Waage,wird mir das zu heiß mit der Verwindung.

Ansonsten ist der Ständer aber Top.


----------



## DEDE99 (2. Juli 2012)

Also ich kann nur positives berichten Preis Leistung 1A kann ich für jeden empfehlen.
Der Ständer ist zwar nicht high end aber ich hab für das ausgegebene Geld weniger erwartet muss ich schon sagen.
Das ding wird niemals umkippen das ist mal sicher.
Von mir klare Kaufempfehlung.
Gruß DEDE


----------



## MarcoFibr (2. Juli 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Auch beim 3. Mal wirds nicht besser.....



Ich schreibe es auch noch ein 4.Mal !

Der Ständer taugt nichts, aber die Erfahrung muss jeder Bikes selber machen. 

Kann man mit dem Ständer ein Bike in jeder Lage fixieren ?


----------



## Al_Borland (2. Juli 2012)

MEIN GOTT - Jetzt lass sie doch selber ihre Erfahrung machen!

Ich habe nun seit knapp 4 Jahren einen Montageständer von Point. Der hat mich 60 EUR gekostet und reicht (mir zumindest) völlig aus.


----------



## Cillit (3. Juli 2012)

Jeder will einen Porsche aber keiner braucht Ihn ð


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcoFibr (3. Juli 2012)

Ein Auto sollte schon einen Motor haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (3. Juli 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Kann man mit dem Ständer ein Bike in jeder Lage fixieren ?



Soll ich dir Fotos davon schicken? Ein Kumpel von mir hat gestern direkt zugeschlagen und ich habe mir den Montageständer bei ihm angesehen und wir haben ihn ausprobiert. Für das Geld ganz in Ordnung. Und bei ihm rutscht da nichts an der Fixierklemme, sodass diese festgeschraubt werden sollte. Die ist bombenfest.

Nun gut, wir haben keine Downhiller, sondern nur XC-Räder in Carbon, aber die kannst in jeder Lage fixieren - an der Sattelstütze. Ich frag mich nur, was es bringen soll, das Bike nach "oben" vom Montageständer weg zu montieren, aber wenn du es brauchst, schicke ich dir auch davon ein Foto.... Tststs, jede Lage.....

[Edit]: Und wir reden doch wohl hier von Hobby-Anwendung. D.h. man braucht den Montageständer auch nicht täglich, sondern mal ab und an. Und ob es dafür steht, für so etwas dann vielleicht 150 oder 200 oder noch mehr Euro auszugeben, das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Für eine Profiwerkstatt ist er nichts, das ist klar. Das stellt das Gerät oder auch der Lidl gar nicht so in Anspruch.


----------



## MarcoFibr (3. Juli 2012)

Ich nutze den Montageständer 3-4 mal die Woche und bei der Nutzug hat der Ständer nicht lange gehalten.
Muss keine Ständer für 200 sein. Der Point/Kettler für 60 funktionierte auch sehr gut.
Kann jeder selber entscheiden, was er damit machen möchte.


----------



## [email protected] (3. Juli 2012)

Pfff, 3-4 mal die Woche? Na dann würd ich mir persönlich schon eher ein Profigerät zulegen. Also ich persönlich habe einen Topeak PrepStand, der hat erheblich mehr gekostet. Aber den Dauereinsatz würde ich dem auch nicht unbedingt zumuten.... Ich bastel zwar gern am Rad, aber ich will noch zum Fahren kommen. Was machst du die ganze Zeit, dass du den Ständer andauernd benötigst? Für irgendwelche Kleinigkeiten stelle ich persönlich den Montageständer nicht auf...


----------



## Matze1983 (3. Juli 2012)

Hi!
Ich habe den Montageständer von LIDL seit knapp einem Jahr und nutze ihn als Abstellmöglichkeit und Montageständer. Dass die Kralle rutscht kann ich bestätigen. Eine Schraube mehr würde da Abhilfe schaffen. Brauche ich aber nicht, da ich mein MTB meistens am Oberrohr "aufliegt". Das ist manchmal suboptimal, aber aufgrund des Preises OK. 
Ich habe schon mit Park-Tool und Kettler gearbeitet und muss sagen: Alle drei Ihren Preis wert!


----------



## cycophilipp (3. Juli 2012)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> @Wolfplayer: Führ dir nur mal vor Augen, dass das Rad nie komplett in Waage gebracht werden kann, wenn es in der Kralle eingespannt ist. Und du hast auf der Länge des Rohres (in dem Fall Oberrohr) nur die effektive Breite der Kralle als Klemmfläche. Da gibt's eine nicht unerhebliche Kerbwirkung auf das unter 1mm starke Blechrohr des Rahmens. Hinzu kommt noch, dass die Klemmfläche der Kralle nicht rund ist, sondern eckig. Die Klemmung verteilt sich also auf genau vier Linien am Oberrohr.



idealerweise... eher Linie und Punkt - aber wie wärs mal mit selbstklebendem Schaumstoff auf die Krallenflächen aufkleben? Oder zwei Klemmhalbschalen für das Rohr, ebenfalls mit Schaumstoff dazwischen? 

Ein "Blechrohr" wirds kaum sein, zumindest nicht aus nem Baustahlblech oder anderem Kaugummistahl...


----------



## Al_Borland (3. Juli 2012)

Korinthenausscheider. 

Polsterung der Kralle bringt je nach Gewicht des Rads (und dem entsprechend Hebelkraft) auch nicht mehr sonderlich viel. Kann aber auch nicht schaden.

Und Blech kann auch aus Alu sein, so weit ich weiß...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (3. Juli 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Pfff, 3-4 mal die Woche? Na dann würd ich mir persönlich schon eher ein Profigerät zulegen. Also ich persönlich habe einen Topeak PrepStand, der hat erheblich mehr gekostet. Aber den Dauereinsatz würde ich dem auch nicht unbedingt zumuten.... Ich bastel zwar gern am Rad, aber ich will noch zum Fahren kommen. Was machst du die ganze Zeit, dass du den Ständer andauernd benötigst? Für irgendwelche Kleinigkeiten stelle ich persönlich den Montageständer nicht auf...



Hab 6 Räder im Keller und Schraube/Pflege gerne. Daher der ParkTool!


----------



## BigJohn (9. Juli 2012)

Falls jemand die Aktion bei Lidl verpasst hat: es gibt bei Norma diese Woche den selben MontagestÃ¤nder fÃ¼r 24,95â¬. Einziger unterschied ist die fehlende Fixierung fÃ¼r den Lenker, dafÃ¼r ist die Werkzeugablage magnetisch.


----------



## Hacky 2003 (9. Juli 2012)

Hallo BigJohn
Der Ständer ist nicht baugleich mit dem Lidl Teil da es sich hier um einem 3 füßigen handelt und der Lidlständer 4 Füße hat und die Magnetschale ist beim lidlteil auch magnetisch.
Gruß Hacky


----------



## BigJohn (9. Juli 2012)

Ich hab das Lidlteil, wäre mir aber neu, wenn die Plasteschale magnetisch sein soll?!


----------



## [email protected] (9. Juli 2012)

In dem großen Fach der Schale ist ein Magnetstreifen eingelassen.


----------



## BigJohn (9. Juli 2012)

Praktisch und gut zu wissen, danke


----------



## [email protected] (9. Juli 2012)

Bitte.


----------



## Hacky 2003 (9. Juli 2012)

Hallo BigJohn
Habe auch den Lidl Ständer und mir ging es genauso, erst als ich letzte Woche irgendwo etwas von Magnetschale gelesen habe und ich darufhin mal näher nachgeschaut habe merkte ich den magnetismus, ist zwar nicht sonderlich stark aber magnetisch ,wird rechen dass die Schrauben in der Schale bleiben wenn s mal etwas ruckelt.
Gruß Hacky


----------



## Cillit (10. Juli 2012)

Die Schale ist bei meinem Lidlmodell nicht komplett Magnetisch. Nur ein Streifen im großen Fach


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KeepBiking (11. Juli 2012)

Auch ich hab' mir das Teil gekauft.
Hauptsächlich allerdings um die Wartung an meiner Fox machen zu können. Für den kleinen Service mit Ölwechsel und Abstreifer wechseln taugt die Kiste allemal. Noch dazu habe ich 2 Haken in der Decke mit Spanngurten und gepolsterten Haken. Falls wirklich mal eine größere Sache anstehen sollte, werden diese Spanngurte ein abkippen verhindern und der Ständer sorgt dafür, dass das Rad nicht nur an den Spanngurten hin- und herschwingt.
Für meine Belange absolut ausreichend. Werde das Teil auch nicht Montageständer nennen, sondern Wartungs- und Pflegeständer 
Kette reinigen, Schaltung nachstellen, Beläge wechseln, Bremsen und Sattelstütze entlüften wird mit Sicherheit gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KeepBiking (11. Juli 2012)

2. Versuch mit Bild. Man beachte die Farbauswahl


----------



## KeepBiking (11. Juli 2012)

Sorry, das mit dem Postkartenbutton funktioniert leider nicht...


----------



## Feldwiesel (14. Juli 2012)

Ich hatte 2 von den LIDL "Montageständern" .
Haben nicht lange gehalten. 
Für gelegentliches Räder ausbauen und Schaltung Einstellen ist er OK.

Danach hab ich nen VELO gehabt.
Meiner Meinung nach qualitativ eindeutig besser als der LIDL.
Hat aber auch nur 2 Jahre überstanden.

Jetzt hab ich den ParkTool PCS10.
Bin im grossen und ganzen zufrieden mit dem Ständer.
Stabiler Stand, super Klemmklaue und HALTBAR.
Einziger Kritikpunkt: Bei wirklich schweren Arbeiten (wo man auch etwas gewallt braucht) verdrehen sich die Rohre manchmal in ihrer Klemmung.

Da meiner fast täglich für meine Bikes und die meiner Kumpels in gebrauch ist überlege ich mir sogar den PRS25 zu kaufen.

Und eins steht für mich fest:
Wer billig kauft kauft mindestens zweimal!!


----------



## Al_Borland (14. Juli 2012)

... und wer günstig kauft, muss nicht blöd sein.


----------



## xp2004 (14. Juli 2012)

Ich habe mir mal den bei Norma geholt, und auch schon getestet Mal sehen wie lange er hält


----------



## Dr_Stone (14. Juli 2012)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> ... und wer günstig kauft, muss nicht blöd sein.



 hat aber weniger Spaß an der Arbeit,


----------



## Al_Borland (14. Juli 2012)

Och, ich kann mich nicht beklagen. Der Point klemmt schnell und gut und steht sicher. Mehr brauche ich nicht.


----------



## Cillit (14. Juli 2012)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Och, ich kann mich nicht beklagen. Der Point klemmt schnell und gut und steht sicher. Mehr brauche ich nicht.



Kann ich bestätigen, heute eine Bremsanlage getauscht und hat wunderbar geklappt.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HW49 (14. Juli 2012)

hab mir jetzt den T3075 CycleMotion Montageständer geholt






z.z 69,90 bei bike-discount.de

jetzt ist endlich vernünftiges arbeiten möglich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (14. Juli 2012)

Zwei Dinge würden mich an dem Teil ständig nerven: Der ziemlich große Platzbedarf und die Tatsache, dass man jedes Mal das Vorderrad aus dem Rad nehmen muss, um es auf den Ständer packen zu können.


----------



## mightyEx (14. Juli 2012)

Also ich hab vor ewigen Zeiten (muss 01 gewesen sein) nen Blackburn Workstand vom LBS gebraucht für nen Fuffi (damals DM) gekauft. Dat Ding reicht mir völlig zu. Oldie but Goldie  .






Einziger Nachteil - nicht in der Höhe verstellbar. Aber seh ich nicht dramatisch.


----------



## Wolfplayer (14. Juli 2012)

Feldwiesel schrieb:


> Ich hatte 2 von den LIDL "Montageständern" .
> Haben nicht lange gehalten.
> Für gelegentliches Räder ausbauen und Schaltung Einstellen ist er OK.
> 
> ...



wer taeglich schraubt, sollte mal ueberlegen ob er an seiner Fahrweise arbeiten moechte, damit er nicht ewig schrauben muss 
und wer teuer kauft...;schraubst Du noch oder faehrst Du schon 


habe den von Lidle und der ist *TOP*


----------



## Feldwiesel (14. Juli 2012)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> wer taeglich schraubt, sollte mal ueberlegen ob er an seiner Fahrweise arbeiten moechte, damit er nicht ewig schrauben muss
> und wer teuer kauft...;schraubst Du noch oder faehrst Du schon
> 
> 
> habe den von Lidle und der ist *TOP*



Deine Schlussfolgerungen über meine Fahrweise sind schon echt alle Colambo!
Ich persönlich fahre lieber mit einem top gepflegtem und 100% zuverlässigem Bike auf jeder Tour. Und nicht mit einer ungepflegten und geschundenen Möhre!
Weiterhin gehört für mich das SCHRAUBEN genauso zum MTB wie das FAHREN!!!

Aber jeder so wie er mag.


----------



## Dr_Stone (14. Juli 2012)

Feldwiesel schrieb:


> Deine Schlussfolgerungen über meine Fahrweise sind schon echt alle Colambo!








Feldwiesel schrieb:


> Ich persönlich fahre lieber mit einem top gepflegtem und 100% zuverlässigem Bike auf jeder Tour. Und nicht mit einer ungepflegten und geschundenen Möhre!
> Weiterhin gehört für mich das SCHRAUBEN genauso zum MTB wie das FAHREN!!!
> 
> Aber jeder so wie er mag.


----------



## Wolfplayer (14. Juli 2012)

naja OK Du faehrst ja Rotwild...da sollte man schon taeglisch das Rad checken auf evtl. Rahmenrisse, bevor es einem unterm Arsch auf der Tour zerbricht 
alles schon gesehen letztes jahr in Saalbach auf der X-Line 

sry: aber zum putzen nach der Tour brauch ich kein Montagestaender...
Schaltung und Bremsen, wenn gut eingestellt funzen schon mehr als nur eine Tour

aber Dir traue ich dann auch zu einen Hochdruckreiniger zu verwenden 
gibts hier ja auch schon Fred's zu 

sei Dir gewiss, meine Bikes sind top gepflegt ohne fremde Hilfe...Scott Gang Battle ist Beweiss genug und der DH'ler rennt immer noch

weiterhin gehoert das STREICHELN genauso zum Kindermachen wie das POPPEN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Feldwiesel (14. Juli 2012)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> naja OK Du faehrst ja Rotwild...da sollte man schon taeglisch das Rad checken auf evtl. Rahmenrisse, bevor es einem unterm Arsch auf der Tour zerbricht
> alles schon gesehen letztes jahr in Saalbach auf der X-Line
> 
> sry: aber zum putzen nach der Tour brauch ich kein Montagestaender...
> ...



Colambo schlägt schon wieder zu!!!
Bislang hatte ich noch nie nen Rahmenriss!!!
Weder an Rotwild, CycleCraft , Steppenwolf, Mountain Cycle, Rocky Mountain usw.

Und ich reinige mein Bike im übrigen mit nem DirtWorker.

Irgendwie macht es auf mich gerade den Eindruck das du dich ziemlich angepisst fühlst.
Warum auch immer????


----------



## grill (20. Juli 2012)

Ich suche einen *MontagestÃ¤nder* fÃ¼r 29er zum einspannen, ohne Klemme. Siehe unten

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=589867

Da stelle ich die Frage, ob es Unterschiede zwischen 28-29'' gibt, bezÃ¼glich dem Abstand der Gabelenden/Ausfallenden zwischeneinander? Reicht ein anderer Schnellspanner am TrÃ¤ger? 
Beim Tacx T3050 steht in der Beschreibung, geeignet fÃ¼r 24-28 Zoll RadgrÃ¶Ãen. Eventuell nicht mehr aktuell?


FÃ¼r alle die es interessiert, bei Real gibt es diesen Lidl MontagestÃ¤nder(oder Ã¤hnlichen) stÃ¤ndig im Programm fÃ¼r 29,95â¬ und einmal im Monat gibt es 20% auf FahrradzubehÃ¶r.


----------



## Al_Borland (20. Juli 2012)

Auch hier noch mal die Frage: Wieso keinen Ständer mit Klaue? Dass der Lenker umschlägt, kann ja wohl kein Argument sein. Wenn's dich stört, nimm ne Gepäckspinne und schlinge sie mit beiden Haken am Lenker und einmal um die Sattelstütze.


----------



## grill (21. Juli 2012)

Hier meine Antwort aus dem Thread auf die gleiche Frage.

Beim klemmen gefällt mir nicht, dass das Vorderrad jede Bewegung mitmacht. Kann man mit einem Halter fixieren ist aber nicht das Wahre. Beim Spannen ist der Vorderbau fest und zudem liegt das Tretlager auf, was mir beim arbeiten sehr gut gefällt. Auch ein wichtiger Punkt ist das Drehen. Ich muss nicht um den Ständer herumlaufen. Beim Waschen, aber nicht nur da, finde ich ist dies eine enorme Erleichterung. 
Muss was an der Vorderbremse gemacht werden, spannst du den Hinterbau ein.


----------



## Al_Borland (21. Juli 2012)

Ich kann überraschenderweise lesen.
Jeder wie er will. Mir wäre der Aufwand, jedes Mal das Vorderrad rausnehmen zu müssen, entschieden zu hoch.


----------



## flyingscot (21. Juli 2012)

Die Teile funktionieren aber nur mit Schnellspannern, oder sehe ich das falsch? Da würden zwei meiner Bikes schon mal rausfallen. Diese Montageständer sind meines Wissens im Rennradbereich recht beliebt...


----------



## Dr_Stone (21. Juli 2012)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Die Teile funktionieren aber nur mit Schnellspannern, oder sehe ich das falsch? Da würden zwei meiner Bikes schon mal rausfallen. Diese Montageständer sind meines Wissens im Rennradbereich recht beliebt...



Für den von Park Tool gibt es ein Modul für Steckachsen (15 und 20mm).
Link: http://www.parktool.com/product/sliding-thru-axle-adaptor-1728-TA


----------



## Sailboarder (21. Juli 2012)

Habe einen Kettler Profi zu verkaufen, da ich mir jetzt einen Deckenlift eingebaut habe. Er ist in sehr gutem Zustand, da wenig benutzt. Würde ihn für 50.- Euronen abgeben (NP 110.-). Raum M. [email protected]


----------



## HanzDampf (21. Juli 2012)

...falls noch jemand einen guten Montageständer brauch...ich habe einen abzugeben


----------



## Marcus_xXx (21. Juli 2012)

Wirf doch mal mit Infos um Dich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HanzDampf (21. Juli 2012)

...steht doch "unten" in der Signatur...

ist ein Topeak PrepStand Elite Pro mit Waage, Tooltray und Upgrade Kit.
*
*


----------



## Marcus_xXx (21. Juli 2012)

Okay, sry hatte ich übersehen. Aber ich glaub, das Ding is mir n bissel zu heavy als 1. Montageständer...


----------



## grill (22. Juli 2012)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Ich kann überraschenderweise lesen.


Dann verstehe ich deine Frage nicht. Die Gründe gegen eine Klaue sind nicht nur das Umschlagen des Lenkers.

- Vorderbau fest
- Zwei Auflagepunkte
- Ständer drehbar 

Das Rad auszubauen dauert Sekunden. Und wenn es wirklich nervt, nehme ich den von Real für weniger als 24.


----------



## grill (22. Juli 2012)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Die Teile funktionieren aber nur mit Schnellspannern, oder sehe ich das falsch? Da würden zwei meiner Bikes schon mal rausfallen. Diese Montageständer sind meines Wissens im Rennradbereich recht beliebt...


Nein, du kannst deine eigene Stechachse verwenden wie der Doktor schon schrieb.


----------



## Al_Borland (22. Juli 2012)

grill schrieb:


> Dann verstehe ich deine Frage nicht. Die Gründe gegen eine Klaue sind nicht nur das Umschlagen des Lenkers.
> 
> - Vorderbau fest
> - Zwei Auflagepunkte
> ...


Wozu  muss der Vorderbau (ich nehme an, du meinst Gabel, Vorbau und Lenker) fest sein? Wozu braucht man zwei Auflagepunkte? Drehbar ist ein Klauenständer sogar besser, als dein Favorit.
In dem Moment verstehe ich deine Argumentation nicht, deshalb wollte ich von dir wissen, was du an diesen Ständern so toll findest.


----------



## machero (10. August 2012)

Sailboarder schrieb:


> Habe einen Kettler Profi zu verkaufen, da ich mir jetzt einen Deckenlift eingebaut habe. Er ist in sehr gutem Zustand, da wenig benutzt. Würde ihn für 50.- Euronen abgeben (NP 110.-).



bin meinen heute für 70,- losgeworden  
probier mal kijiji kleinanzeigen.

im prinzip war das ding nicht schlecht, aber der standfuss bischen zu klobig und die klemmung war auch nicht perfekt.


----------



## HanzDampf (10. August 2012)

..gute Montageständer scheinen nicht grade gefragt zu sein - was ich überhaupt nicht verstehen kann. Denn wenn ich mir so die wackelige Konstruktionen anschaue a la Lidl, Kettler und ko. - da ist ein richtiges Arbeiten doch gar nicht möglich.


----------



## machero (10. August 2012)

Bei dem Kettler hat Nichts gewackelt.

Deinen Topeak-Ständer hab ich auf der Liste, aber ich würde mir keinen Montageständer für 300,- Euro kaufen ...so dicke hab ichs dann leider doch nicht.


----------



## Hacky 2003 (10. August 2012)

HanzDampf schrieb:


> ..gute Montageständer scheinen nicht grade gefragt zu sein - was ich überhaupt nicht verstehen kann. Denn wenn ich mir so die wackelige Konstruktionen anschaue a la Lidl, Kettler und ko. - da ist ein richtiges Arbeiten doch gar nicht möglich.



Hallo HanzDampf
Mein Lidlständer wackelt nicht, also warum mehr ausgeben wenn nicht nötig ist.Bin kein Dauerschrauber, mehr brauch nicht
Gruß Hacky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HanzDampf (10. August 2012)

...na dann viel Spaß damit


----------



## machero (10. August 2012)

@HanzDampf

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=2928

Wie ist das eigentlich mit der Klemmung, die wird ja "zugedreht", oder?
Irgendwie stell ich mir das ziemlich anstrengend vor wenn ich da mein 19-Kilo-Bike auf maximaler Arbeitshöhe einspannen will.

Ps. Was wolltest du jetzt eigentlich genau haben für deinen Montageständer ?


----------



## HanzDampf (10. August 2012)

machero schrieb:


> @HanzDampf
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=2928
> 
> ...



...normalerweise nimmt man ja auch eine Montagestütze und "spannt "das Bike dort ein  und...Du musst das Bike ja nicht in der höchsten Stellung einklemmen - kannst das ja in der niedrigsten machen und es dann ganz einfach auf die Höhe schieben die benötigt wird


----------



## machero (23. Oktober 2012)

Bin auch gerade auf der Suche nach einem neuen Montageständer...
bzw. immer noch 

Den Kettler hab ich früher wie gesagt auch mal gehabt. Ist zwar sehr stabil gewesen, aber war nervig das man ihn nicht zusammenklappen kann (Wohnraumist ist teuer und wird immer teurer )
Die Klemme fand ich auch absolut nicht optimal.
War schon ziemliches rumgefriemel das Rad da einzuspannen und richtig fest hab ich es nur mit dem Drehrad bekommen.

Den Topeak Prepstand Elite gabs mal n paar Tage für 149,- Euro (statt 229,-) bei CRC.
Ärgere mich noch heut das ich da nicht sofort zugeschlagen hab

Der ParkTool PCS-10 ist mit 139,- langsam bezahlbar, und das Geld vermutlich auch wert. Den Feedback Sports Pro könnte man derzeit für 190,- bekommen.
Denke mal der Feedback ist noch ein bischen besser als der Parktool, aber der nimmt aufgebaut auch sehr viel Platz ein (Dreibein).
Wenn man in der Wohnung schrauben will muss man das dann schon fast im Wohnzimmer machen. Mit dem Parktool ist man da etwas flexibler, und kann ggfs. auch im Flur schrauben.

Bei CNC-Bikes gibts für 5,- Euro diese Ketten mit Haken dran um das Rad an der Decke aufzuhängen. Die werd ich mir bei nächster Gelegenheit auf jeden Fall mal mitbestellen.


----------



## mcbretty (23. Oktober 2012)

ich habe mit letzte woche bei Hibike den parktool bestellt, wenn er da ist gibts nen ausführlichen bericht aber für den preis von 139,- sollte man schon was ordentliches bekommen, da ja auch die Meinung vieler positiv drüber ist.

gruß

Micha


----------



## nullstein (23. Oktober 2012)

Mein PCS-10 ist letzte Woche gekommen.Bisher bin ich sehr zufrieden.Den ersten entscheidenden Test hat er zumindest bestanden.Bike im Ständer und HR ausgebaut.Nix wackelt oder kippt um.Meinem alten Comus hab ich durch solche Nummern zwei Cuts am Hinterkopf zu verdanken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## melisjack (24. Oktober 2012)

Bei uns in der Gegend ist ein Laden der den Topeak aufgestellt hat. So besonders finde ih den nicht. Ja er steht sabil, aber das tun viele. Was mir nicht gefällt ist, dass das Fahrrad im Montageständer sehr stark schwingt. Schon bei den leichtesten Berührungen. Daneben stand ein Carver Montageständer, ebenfalls recht stabil wenn auch minimal schwächer als der Topeak. dafür wackelte das Fahrrad nicht so stark wie beim Topeak.


----------



## FlamingMoe (1. Dezember 2012)

Tag Kollegen,

kann jemand bitte einen Bericht zu Park Tool PCS-9 oder PCS-10 abgeben? Wie verhält es sich insbesondere mit Verdrehen, wenn das bike an der Sattelstütze geklemmt ist und ein Laufrad ausgebaut wurde? Steht der Ständer stabil genug, um z.B. Innenlager Ein- und auszubauen? Wie schlägt er sich im Vgl. mit dem Kettler Profi?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Onkel Manuel (1. Dezember 2012)

nullstein schrieb:


> Meinem alten Comus hab ich durch solche Nummern zwei Cuts am Hinterkopf zu verdanken.



Der da? 










Ein 100%-Risiko fürs Umkippen bekommt man, indem man ganz simpel das Hinterrad ausbaut...  

Von daher werde ich mir mittelfristig wohl auch den PCS-10 zulegen. Die Auslegung als Zweibein dürfte dann auch besser zu den beengten Verhältnissen in meinem Keller passen...


----------



## mcbretty (2. Dezember 2012)

FlamingMoe schrieb:


> Tag Kollegen,
> 
> kann jemand bitte einen Bericht zu Park Tool PCS-9 oder PCS-10 abgeben? Wie verhält es sich insbesondere mit Verdrehen, wenn das bike an der Sattelstütze geklemmt ist und ein Laufrad ausgebaut wurde? Steht der Ständer stabil genug, um z.B. Innenlager Ein- und auszubauen? Wie schlägt er sich im Vgl. mit dem Kettler Profi?
> 
> Vielen Dank im Voraus!



hast du das hier gesehen?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=605800

also mein cannondale scalpel kann ich an der sattelstütze in jede position drehen ohne das man Angst haben muss das er umkippt oder das bike nicht hält

gruß

Micha


----------



## FlamingMoe (2. Dezember 2012)

Nein, habe ich glatt Ã¼bersehen! War schon spÃ¤t gestern  Danke dafÃ¼r. 
Scheint leider so, dass auch der Parktool mit nem DH-bike in der 17kg-Klasse Ã¼berfordert ist, was das Verdrehen angeht... Verstehe nicht, warum die Hersteller keine Zahnscheiben verbauen, sowas kostet doch nix. Das ist der einzige effektive Verdrehschutz.

Kennt jmd. einen StÃ¤nder um die â¬100,- mit anstÃ¤ndigem Verdrehschutz?


----------



## nullstein (2. Dezember 2012)

@Onkel Manuel: Ja genau den meine ich.
 @FlamingMoe: Ich habe nun seit etwa 4 Wochen den PCS-10 und bin bisher begeistert.Der Ständer wirkt hochwertig und lässt sich leicht bedienen.Der Ständer hatte auch bereits seine erste Probe zu bestehen.Ich habe meinen neuen Freerider/Mini DHler aufgebaut und das Bike hing in jedem Montagezustand sicher im PCS-10.Ob HR,VR oder beide Räder raus;alles kein Problem.Der Ständer steht sicher und es verdreht sich nichts.Und mein neuer Hobel liegt bei 17,7kg.

Mein Fazit: Für 130 ein sehr gutes Teil,welches für den Hobbymechaniker vollkommen ausreicht.


----------



## mcbretty (2. Dezember 2012)

schreibt doch bitte in dem Berichte thread, da gehts wenigstens net unter

ich finde PL technisch liegt der PCS10 ganz weit vorne für 139,- mehr braucht man Zuhause kaum.


----------



## snorre (8. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

auch ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Montageständer. Mein Minoura von 2006 ist zwar nicht schlecht, aber er neigt halt bei bestimmten Positionen zum Kippen, hat keine Höhenverstellung und ist nicht zusammenklappbar.

Jetzt stehen zwei Alternativen zur Auswahl:

*Feedback Sports Pro Elite*
+ kleineres Packmaß als der Part Tool
+ höhenverstellbar bis 1,80 m
+ Schnellverschluss-Klemme
- größere Standfläche durch 3 Beine
- teurer

*Park Tool PCS-10*
+ ca. 60  günstiger
+ es gibt jedes erdenkliche Zubehör/Ersatzteil zum Nachkaufen
- keine Höhenverstellung

Falls ich was vergessen hab, irgendwer heiße Tipps hat oder über die Ersatzteilversorgung bei Feedback Sports berichten kann. Gerne!


----------



## DerUnbeugsame (8. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe ja den ausm Penny. Ich bin der Meinung, dass ich den hier mal verlinkt habe, finde den Beitrag aber nicht! Mein bike befestige ich immer an der Sattelstütze und verdrehen oder umkippen tut sich da nichts! Könnte aber auch am Gewicht meines bikes liegen!? ;-)


----------



## MarcoFibr (8. Dezember 2012)

Hab den PCS-10 und das ist ein sehr guter Montageständer und nicht so ein Fahrradhalter wie die Lidl+Penny Teile.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## machero (8. Dezember 2012)

@snorre
Ersatzteile für Feedback Sports kann man auch zu kaufen. 

z.B. bei crc


----------



## mcbretty (8. Dezember 2012)

snorre schrieb:


> *Park Tool PCS-10*
> + ca. 60  günstiger
> + es gibt jedes erdenkliche Zubehör/Ersatzteil zum Nachkaufen
> - keine Höhenverstellung



das ist so nicht ganz korrekt den parktool kannste auch in der höhe verstellen. das obere Rohr das in das untere geht kannste rausziehen bis zu einer gewissen Höhe.

man kann also die Höhe gut anpassen so das man im sitzen und stehen gut dran arbeiten kann

hier auch noch schön nachzulesen 99-145cm

http://www.parktool.com/product/home-mechanic-repair-stand-pcs-10

ganz unten steht maximal 45kg tragkraft und empfohlen sind um die 12-13kg also sollten auch keine 17kg bikes probleme bereiten


----------



## snorre (8. Dezember 2012)

Erst mal Danke an alle,

 @machero
ich dachte ich hätte gesehen, dass es für Park-Tool auch Kleinigkeiten als Ersatzteil gibt. Kann aber grad nur die Manschetten finden.
Ersatzteile wie die ganze Feedback-Sport-Halterungen machen glaub ich wenig Sinn, weil für 10  mehr bekomm ich den ganzen Montageständer neu.

 @mcbretty
ich hab mich falsch ausgedrückt - ich meinte der Verstellbereich ist beim Feedback-Sport größer. Ich glaub ich muss einfach mal in den Keller und die Klemmhöhe vom aktuellen Minoura messen, damit ich weiß, ob ich mit den 145 cm klar komm.

Ich denk mal, nach dem Messen weiß ich mehr und das wird wohl das Kriterium sein, was die Entscheidung ausmacht. Hätt ich auch selber drauf kommen können


----------



## snorre (10. Dezember 2012)

So - die Entscheidung hat wirklich der Maßstab entschieden. Mein alter Minoura hat eine Klemmhöhe von 1,40 m. nachdem mir das teilweise zu niedrig ist, hab ich mich für die max. Höhe von 1,80 m beim Feedback-Sports entschieden. Hab ihn für gute 197  bei cycle-basar.de gekauft und heute wurde er verschickt. Freu mich schon drauf und werde hier berichten, wie er sich schlägt.

Trotzdem, dass die Lösung des Problems (in meinem Fall der Maßstab) sooo nahe liegt, nochmals vielen Dank an alle, die zur Problemlösung beigetragen haben.

Viele Grüße, Snorre


----------



## greatwhite (10. Dezember 2012)

Sehr gute Entscheidung, Snorre. 
Hab ihn mir im Sommer auch geleistet und sofort gesehen, dass das ne gute Entscheidung war. 
Im Nachhinein könnt ich mich immer noch ärgern, dass ich mit dem alten Billigteil vom Mountainbike Probeabo so lange rumgeärgert hab.


----------



## holgersen (6. Juni 2013)

Habe mir ebenfalls einen Feedback Pro Elite gekauft, heute angekommen (mit Tasche und dieser Plastikablage). Ist ganz nett, zwei Sachen stÃ¶ren mich aber:

1) Der Hohlbolzen fÃ¼r das Gelenk der Kralle stand halb draussen und ist Ã¼berhaupt nicht gesichert. Den musste ich erstmal wieder reinschieben. Hier habe ich Sorge, dass der beim Transportieren verloren geht. Habe den jetzt mit einem Kabelbinder festgemacht.

2) Unten am Fuss das Schiebegelenk besteht aus Kunststoff. Das finde ich mickerig und billig. HÃ¤tte mir solche Details ein bisschen massiver vorgestellt.

Ansonsten scheint das Ding ganz praktisch zu sein. Kein Vergleich zu einem Baumarkt Sonderangebot 1995 fÃ¼r 50,â Deutsche Mark. Vielleicht fotografiere ich den mal und mache mal ein Vergleichsbild 

*Nachtrag*

Habe gerade noch Zeug in die Tasche gepackt. Die Tasche ist 1a: Die Griffe sind so angenÃ¤ht, dass man das Gebilde (ca. 1.5 m LÃ¤nge) waagerecht tragen kann. Also die Seite mit dem schweren Kopf hÃ¤ngt nicht runter.

Ausserdem kann man sich die Tasche wie einen Rucksack auf den RÃ¼cken schnallen. Oben Ã¼ber dem Kopf steht dann zwar ein 1 m langer "Phallus" Ã¼ber, aber so lÃ¤sst es sich gut transportieren. Macht man halt einen Vorbau mit Negativrise ans Fahrrad, wenn man den Pro Elite auf dem RÃ¼cken mit dem Bike durch die Gegend fÃ¤hrt. Alternativ kann man ihn ja auch am Bike festklemmen und mit dem Rad fahren (SattelstÃ¼tze nach hinten zeigend). Dann braucht man nicht mal die Tasche


----------



## oscar (6. Juni 2013)

holgersen schrieb:


> Ausserdem kann man sich die Tasche wie einen Rucksack auf den Rücken schnallen. Oben über dem Kopf steht dann zwar ein 1 m langer "Phallus" über, aber so lässt es sich gut transportieren. Macht man halt einen Vorbau mit Negativrise ans Fahrrad, wenn man den Pro Elite auf dem Rücken mit dem Bike durch die Gegend fährt. Alternativ kann man ihn ja auch am Bike festklemmen und mit dem Rad fahren (Sattelstütze nach hinten zeigend). Dann braucht man nicht mal die Tasche


Guter Plan. Dann kannst du im Wald alle 10km das Innenlager ausbauen, reinigen, fetten und wieder einbauen. Ordnung muss sein


----------



## Exteci (27. August 2013)

http://www.lidl.de/de/Action-Funktion-Dynamik-Ab-29-08-/POWERFIX-Fahrrad-Montagestaender

Gibt es wohl nur Online zu kaufen.
Was haltet ihr davon? Für nen Aufbau und n paar mal im Jahr benutzen sollter der wohl reichen. Oder gibts es für bissl mehr Kolhe vergleichbares?


----------



## Wurzelbert (27. August 2013)

Dafür reicht er auf jeden Fall. Ist recht wacklig und klemmt nicht sehr fest. Ich würde wahrscheinlich daran regelmäßig einen Wutanfall erleiden aber grundsätzlich funktioniert das schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandra07 (27. August 2013)

Hi !

Also bei uns in der Gegend haben die Lidl's noch Restbestände, habe da gestern auch zugeschlagen 

Gruß 
Sandra


----------



## Jance (27. August 2013)

@Exteci     habe mir den vor einem Jahr auch von LIDL geholt  Und wie du schon erwähnst ist er besser wie nichts. Die Aufnahme für das Oberrohr hat nicht die größte Weite.Sollte aber für die meisten Räder gehen. Was der Halter nicht kann ist dein Rad in allen Positionen halten  Dafür ist er einfach zu schwach ausgelegt !


----------



## Kostemer (27. August 2013)

Hab ihn auch und er reicht mir. 
Noch ein Gummiexpander dazu um das Rad vorne zu fixieren und du hast zumindest die Möglichkeit viel am Bike zu machen, auch wenn es etwas wackelig ist.


----------



## Sandra07 (27. August 2013)

...


----------



## oregano (27. August 2013)

Exteci schrieb:


> http://www.lidl.de/de/Action-Funktion-Dynamik-Ab-29-08-/POWERFIX-Fahrrad-Montagestaender
> 
> Gibt es wohl nur Online zu kaufen.
> Was haltet ihr davon? Für nen Aufbau und n paar mal im Jahr benutzen sollter der wohl reichen. Oder gibts es für bissl mehr Kolhe vergleichbares?



Den Lidl-Ständer nehme ich hauptsächlich zum Kette ölen und Bremsen bepuscheln. Er ist nicht der stabilste, aber es reicht um mein 11kg-Rad an der Sattelstütze zu halten.


----------



## zwehni (25. Juli 2014)

Also ich hab mir den "aktuellen" Powerfix von LIDL geholt. Und bin eigentlich super zufrieden für meine Verhältnisse. ALso leichte Wartungsarbeiten kannst du locker machen. Beim Lagertausch wäre ich auch skeptisch.

Aber das ding hält mein 15kg enduro ohne probelme und das find ich schon recht ordentlich. Hab in nem anderen Forum gelesen dass sich die Klemme oben mit etwas Montagepaste fixieren lässt. So als Tipp nebenbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vernon (25. Juli 2014)

Ich habe mir auch den 25€ Ständer bei LIDL gekauft (hauptsächlich soll er meine Bikes zum putzen, schaltwerkeinstellen und Co. halten). 
Mit den Schnellspannern am Montageständer kann man ihn fix verstellen. Ich würde sagen für die kleineren Arbeiten reicht er auf jeden Fall. Für größere Reparatur- Umbaueinsätze würde ich ihn dann nicht mehr empfehlen, da er dann doch etwas schwach ist.
Auf jeden Fall muss ich mich nicht mehr ärgern, weil mir die Bikes beim putzen wegrutschen oder umfallen, das sind mit die 25€ wert.. 

PS: Der Tipp mit der Montagepaste an der Klemme ist sehr gut, damit das Bike nicht ständig Kopfüber absackt..


----------



## zwehni (25. Juli 2014)

Genau mein reden 
Für alles was man zuhause macht langt es. Für die Profi arbeiten braucht man aber eben auch Profi Werkzeug


----------



## gams- (17. November 2014)

Servus beinand! Könnte bitte jemand von dem Feedback Sports Pro Elite den oberen Rohrdurchmesser (also wo die Halteklaue montiert ist) messen bitte? Dankeschön!


----------



## Al_Borland (17. November 2014)

Hast du Kaufabsichten? Ich würd's sein lassen. Das Gewinde für den Klappmechanismus ist bei allen drei Ständern in unserer Werkstatt innerhalb kurzer Zeit abgenutzt und greift nicht mehr. Damit wird das ganze Teil nutzlos. Die Dinger waren nur gelegentlich bei Sportveranstaltungen etc. im Einsatz.


----------



## gams- (17. November 2014)

Ich hab schon drüber nachgedacht.
Meinst Du den Klappmechanismus vom Dreibeinstativ oder vom Montagearm?
Irgendwie sind einige aber mächtig zufrieden mit dem Teil?!


----------



## Al_Borland (17. November 2014)

Ich meine den Klappmechanismus oben am Montagearm, mit dem man die komplette Klaue nach unten klappen kann. Vielleicht ist da seit den letzten 2 Jahren auch nachgebessert worden, aber die Alugewinde bei unseren drei Montageständern hielt keine 2 Monate.


----------



## scratch_a (17. November 2014)

gams- schrieb:


> Servus beinand! Könnte bitte jemand von dem Feedback Sports Pro Elite den oberen Rohrdurchmesser (also wo die Halteklaue montiert ist) messen bitte? Dankeschön!



37,8mm...
und ich habe mit dem Montageständer seit Mai 2012 absolut keine Probleme. Nehme ihn für unsere Räder im Durchschnitt ca. 1x/Woche her und bisher funktioniert alles Bestens. 
Hab jetzt das Gewinde nicht wirklich ausführlich angeschaut, aber ist das Rad/Gewinde oben am Klappmechanismus nicht Gusseisen?


----------



## Al_Borland (17. November 2014)

Gut möglich, dass da was getan wurde, um die Haltbarkeit zu verlängern. Wie gesagt - bei unseren 3 ist das Gewinde aus Alu gewesen und nur der Gewindestift war aus Stahl.
Wenn dem so ist, dann habe ich auch nichts mehr gegen den Kauf einzuwenden.


----------



## gams- (17. November 2014)

Ahm, könnte bitte jemand kurz die (roten) Rohr-Durchmesser messen? Also an der Klemme würds mich interessieren.


----------



## scratch_a (17. November 2014)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Gut möglich, dass da was getan wurde, um die Haltbarkeit zu verlängern. Wie gesagt - bei unseren 3 ist das Gewinde aus Alu gewesen und nur der Gewindestift war aus Stahl.
> Wenn dem so ist, dann habe ich auch nichts mehr gegen den Kauf einzuwenden.



Muss ich mir die Tage nochmal genau anschauen, aus welchem Material was ist...meiner ist ja auch schon 2,5 Jahre alt.

@gams-: hab ich doch vorher schon geschrieben...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  das rote Teil hat bei mir 37,8mm gehabt. Ich kann morgen aber nochmal gerne nachmessen, da ich vorher kaum Zeit hatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gams- (17. November 2014)

Danke, hatt Ich übersehen! ist ja nicht gerade das übliche Maß bei dreibein ständern. Dann wird das untere rohr so an die 40 haben.


----------



## scratch_a (17. November 2014)

Ich messe morgen Abend nochmal oben und unten nach und schau auch mal, welches Material das ist, falls es dir was bringt.


----------



## grill (18. November 2014)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Ich meine den Klappmechanismus oben am Montagearm, mit dem man die komplette Klaue nach unten klappen kann. Vielleicht ist da seit den letzten 2 Jahren auch nachgebessert worden, aber die Alugewinde bei unseren drei Montageständern hielt keine 2 Monate.


 Hallo,

ein Foto würde sicher alle interessieren. Was ist anschließen mit den Ständern passiert? Wurden die getauscht?


----------



## Al_Borland (18. November 2014)

Sorry, damit kann ich leider nicht mehr dienen. Ich bin der saisonalen Flaute zum Opfer gefallen.


----------



## scratch_a (18. November 2014)

gams- schrieb:


> Danke, hatt Ich übersehen! ist ja nicht gerade das übliche Maß bei dreibein ständern. Dann wird das untere rohr so an die 40 haben.



Das untere Rohr hat 44,2mm...beim oberen habe ich heute auch 37,8mm gemessen.

Ob das Gewinde innen drin aus Alu ist, konnte ich nicht sehen...die "Schraube" innen, an der die Klemmung hängt, sieht jedenfalls eher nach Stahl aus, die Gewindemutter hinten würde ich auf Gusseisen tippen. Kann mich da aber auch täuschen, bin da nicht so der Experte.


----------



## seven21 (30. Juni 2015)

Hi zusammen,
hab mal eine Frage bezüglich der Standfüße. Ich möchte mir entweder den Feedback pro Elite oder den Park Tool PSC 10 zulegen. 

Der Montageständer wird auf einem Kiesboden aufgestellt. Teilwiese sehr grobe Steine. Wollte daher eigentlich den Pro Elite wegen der 3-Bein Konstruktion. Kann mir jemand mit dem PSC 10 sagen, ob die Standfüße auch auf so einem umgleichmäßige Untergrund funktionieren?


----------



## gurkenfolie (30. Juni 2015)

der psc 10 hat auch 3 auflager...


----------



## seven21 (30. Juni 2015)

ok, aber steht der mit seiner konstruktion auch sicher auf unebenen bödeb. so ein typischer dreibeiner wie der feedback pro ist da ja unproblematisch


----------



## Wurzelbert (30. Juni 2015)

Hab den PCS9, (gleiche Füße wie der PCS10). Der steht gut auf Schotter, vorausgesetzt das Rad ist vernünftig eingehangen, so dass der Schwerpunkt stimmt. Das gilt wahrscheinlich für alle Montageständer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

